# Organic Potting Soil



## moonwasaloon (May 24, 2011)

Good Morning Everyone,

What type of Organic Potting Soil is everyone using?

Would this be okay?

https://www.lowes.com/pd/HARVEST-32-Quart-Organic-Potting-Soil/3692380


----------



## moonwasaloon (May 24, 2011)

bump..anyone


----------



## Dragonfish (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi! I'm no expert on dirt but I did find a great reference on dirted tanks including a "what to avoid". 

Dirt Aquariums: What kind of "dirt" should you use?

It does mention avoiding perlite, which I see in the contents of that soil so I'd probably avoid it. Most people use Miracle Grow Organic Potting mix.


----------

